# 01 altima headlights for my 98



## MatDaCat (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi all.
I have a 98 Altima but i like the 01 headlights a lot better. Does anyone know if the 01 lights will fit my 98 without any modifications? Thanks


----------



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Buddy!

There's a little mods that you need to do... it's very very easy so don't be afraid to cut in pieces your alty 

Identify this point under your hood.










cut this piece of metal *(Will be in the Red Cricled area)* until you think that the housing of the light will fit right... It will be like 2 or 3 inches form outside to inside.



















Now once you got the right fit, install the lights and wires and It should look like this:



















Hope this helps!


----------



## MatDaCat (Aug 20, 2007)

WOW! Thanks alot JediKnight!! That is the best answer Ive ever seen on these forums. The pictures really helped. One more question though. Do I need to cut any wires? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

no problem buddy :thumbup:

about the wires.... nice question 

the thing it's that a friend of mine done the wires ... I only do the fitment but as i know the 98 has a wires for corner and a set for the hi/low lights.

but tomorrow (it's midnight here in So CAL) I'll try to take some pics to figure out what he done about that and I'll post it.


----------



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok.. there's sun lights again and here are the pic's of the wires

What can i see it's that the 3 tripes bulb, the one in the chrome circle and the orange bulb that appears in the middle of the stripes an the high/ low lights... all of them are bridged so the only wires that you need to cut are the one that came from the corners










It looks easy to do but i think that if you can figure out how the wires are originally set up, it's all done.

I think that you can do it by yourself but I'll recommend you to ask for some help in order to cut the wires correctly.


----------

